# Cooking for international guests-



## stfron (May 2, 2008)

I'll be hosting a group of 10-15 Germans from the former Eastern Block. I am thinking of doing a "Barbecue-a-Rama"-  My thoughts are Memphis Ribs, Texas Brisket, South Carolina Pulled Pork, and fatties, fatties FATTIES!  It's not a formal affair, more like a friendly backyard picnic for family.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## funh2o (May 2, 2008)

Sounds to me like you have the meat situation pretty well covered. Maybe some German Potato Salad and some beans for a side?  Good luck with your smoke and don't forget the Q-view.

Steve


----------



## stfron (May 2, 2008)

Well, I'm sure Dutch's beans will be on the menu!  

On a side note, has anyone had any experience smoking ham hocks?


----------



## lcruzen (May 2, 2008)

I've cured and smoked a picnic which in my opinion is just a gigantic ham hock. Use the curing brine ratio on the bag of Tenderquick curing salt and cure hocks for about a week. Freshen in cold water overnite and then smoke at about 180o til they get to about 160o internal temp. Then you might want to simmer them until tender.

Or how about some smoke wienerschnitzel?

Get some pork or beef cube steaks and flavor with smoke for an hour. Remove from smoker and cool. Dredge in seasoned flour, dip in buttermilk and dredge in flour again. Pan fry until golden brown on both sides. Serve as is or with a mushroom sauce.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 2, 2008)

Meat choice sounds very good.  For sides I'd do the potato salad as mentioned, some form of baked beans (Dutch's recipe is good!) and some corn bread!  Good luck, don't start and international incident!


----------



## crockadale (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like you got it nailed and belive me those Germans will love BBQ.


----------



## mobcounty (May 2, 2008)

Plenty of beer!!  Maybe rent a kegerator if you don't already have one.


----------



## 1894 (May 2, 2008)

Don't forget ABTs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Phil


----------



## master_dman (May 2, 2008)

Sounds really good.
Can I come over?  We need lots of Q-views.


----------



## jbg4208 (May 2, 2008)




----------



## shellbellc (May 2, 2008)

I work with a lady that is from Germany.  I brought her in a heap of pulled pork and she LOVED it.  She said it was the best pork she ever had in her life.  I also made smoked trout for her which she said reminded her of the trout she could get in Germany.  

One other suggestion for your barbecue is smoking some wurst.  I know she said that bratwurst over here is different than what you get in Germany, but I'm sure that smoking it for them would be more similar that just grilling it.  Anyway, I would definitely suggest some kind of sausage. Good luck, hey, maybe smoke some cabbage topped with bacon for them too!


----------



## stfron (May 13, 2008)

Just checked in on this thread-  lots of great ideas.  Thanks to all-


----------

